# ENBD - account freeze after EOSB - PLEASE advise



## Didou.uae (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello, 
I am banking with ENBD, I have changed job recently and as expected my account was frozen when they received my EOSB. 
I understand that they will unfreeze it when I show them the new Visa, and I can manage until then.

However my issue is this :
The guys at their Call Center are saying that they will unfreeze only when the first salary gets credited on my account !Now that's really a problem ! 

If anyone recently face same issue with ENBD please share your experience & if the above is true and/or flexible with them ? 

Thanks a lot for your advice


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Just curious regarding these freezing things, do you have any loan or credit card products with them? I wonder if they would still freeze it if you would not have (I assume you have).


----------



## Didou.uae (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes indeed, loan and credit card


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Didou.uae said:


> Yes indeed, loan and credit card


Well there you go. 

Presumably you owe more than you have debt and outstanding on credit cards ?

If not, pay off your entire loan and credit card and they may unfreeze your debit card earlier, but until you have a salary coming in, they are probably not going to give you a line of credit.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Didou.uae said:


> Hello,
> I am banking with ENBD, I have changed job recently and as expected my account was frozen when they received my EOSB.
> I understand that they will unfreeze it when I show them the new Visa, and I can manage until then.
> 
> ...


Hi,
This happened to us a few years back - on a job change.
Luckily, we cleared out the account before final salary was deposited - as we suspected that they would freeze account until 1st salary from new company hit (and despite our personal banker telling us they would not do this and then that they would unfreeze account earlier).
We then lived very frugally for that 1st month - until the relief of getting the account unfrozen.
There seems to be no flexibility and when "computer says no" - they mean it!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> ...Luckily, we cleared out the account before final salary was deposited...


cleared out the account in cash? or just moved it to another bank?


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

What if you have no credit cards or loans and you receive your last EOSB, do they still freeze it?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

imac said:


> cleared out the account in cash? or just moved it to another bank?


Cash, via ATM, over a few days!


----------



## Didou.uae (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Stevesolar for the not-so-good news 

I also managed to withdraw cash before EOSB is credited, but having to handle additional 3 weeks until next salary credit seems soooo long ! With all the payments to be done (dewa, phone, school, rent...) !! 
I will however try to negotiate with them to unfreeze before salary... ! I hope someone managed to do that already


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> What if you have no credit cards or loans and you receive your last EOSB, do they still freeze it?


My bank didn't


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Some do from what I've read and heard


----------

